# iHobby 2011



## ClubTepes

Ok, whose got pictures?


----------



## Phibes

I do.



































































That's all it will let me post now.


Bill Harrison


----------



## Solium

OMG! :thumbsup:


----------



## derric1968

Phibes said:


> That's all it will let me post now.


Yeah, it's a 10 pics per post limit, but you can always start a new post for 10 more pics. 

And thanks for posting!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dklange

Phibes said:


> I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Harrison


Wow!!!! The Bride of Frankenstein, a new Creature and the Nautilus.... I better start saving now!! - Denis


----------



## rkoenn

The Bride and Frank are simply fantastic, what a sculpt! The Creature is also great and a nice pose with the lady in his arms. And the Nautilus looks perfect as well. Frank has really been at it and has been keeping some of his projects under wraps until now. If we get a Wolfman from him in the future that would take care of all the classics, wow. Boy retirement is only 10 weeks away and look what I have to look forward to. It is going to be sweet.

Bob K.


----------



## BrianM

Fantastic looking kits! Can't make out the sub above the Seaview. "Jaws" kits too? Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Phibes

BrianM said:


> Fantastic looking kits! Can't make out the sub above the Seaview. "Jaws" kits too? Woo Hoo!!!


The sub above the Seaview is called the Skipjack in 1/72 scale. I'll try to post some more shots of that and the Seaview later.

Technically, it's not "Jaws" kit. It's just a shark (called Sally) and diver. The shark was sculpted by Bill Wieger.

Oh, and though I have no photos (Universal hasn't given it their approval yet , so it was under a black cloth) Moebius announced a Munster's House (1313 Mockingbird Lane).

Bill Harrison


----------



## JamesInNC

Outstanding! Really like Frank-n-bride. I would like to see a larger base for the creature.

And anyone know what scale/size the Nautilous is? It looks huge.

James


----------



## Phibes

JamesInNC said:


> Outstanding! Really like Frank-n-bride. I would like to see a larger base for the creature.
> 
> And anyone know what scale/size the Nautilous is? It looks huge.
> 
> James


I'm not sure of the scale, but the Nautilus prototype was about 14 inches long. it will come with alternate sets of windows for viewing a detailed interior. The big subs are the Seaview and the Skipjack, both around 3 feet long.

Bill Harrison


----------



## JamesInNC

Bill
Thanks for such quick answer. The Nautilous looks much larger than 14", which why I asked. Thought we were going to start seeing just large scale subs all of a sudden.

The Munster's house will be cool. Another dwelling to add to my Addams Family and Bates houses.

Keep those pics a'comin.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Chinxy

Really like that Iron Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Facto2

Damn, that Bride & Monster looks fantastic. That Yagher guy sure knows how to push clay. :thumbsup:


----------



## rat salad

Yay! Munsters House model. I have the Hawthorne Village version of it, but I would love to build my own.


----------



## derric1968

rkoenn said:


> And the Nautilus looks perfect as well.


In the interest of giving credit where credit is due, the Nautilus is coming from Pegasus.

Speaking of which, I see that Bill started an iHobby thread on the Clubhouse and mentioned that Pegasus announced the T2 license. Awesome! Anything else you can tell us Bill?

Oh, and let's not forget that Atlantis is attending iHobby for the first time this year. I sure hope somebody makes it over to their booth.


----------



## John P

Who's doing the Vermathrax?! I MUST have that one!!!


----------



## Phibes

Pegasus is dong the vermithrax pejorative, the shark and the Nautilus sub. I'm sorry, I missed Atlantis.

Moebius is doing the Seaview and Skipjack submarines, the Bride of Frankenstein, the Iron Man kits, the Creature and Munster's house.


Bill Harrison


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Oh yeah....can't wait for this new Moebius lineup!
Bride and Frank and Creature are a must have...

Also did they give any clues about the Bela Deluxe kit with the victim girl? 
Did they have a mock-up?

Thanks for posting the pics!

MMM


----------



## SJF

Some extraordinary models coming out. And I want them all!

Thanks very much for the pictures. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## jbond

I want it all!


----------



## gaetan

Hello Bill 

Could you give us an idea of size and scale of the two sharks(one with the diver in the cage and the other one with the mouth wide open or is it the same kit with interchangeable heads)?


Thanks for the pics, Gaétan:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey

I'm going to have make more room in my house for all those news kits!

I really want that Vermithrax and Nautilus.


----------



## John P

Now I have to kitbash frickin' lasers for the sharks.


----------



## HabuHunter32

Wow! The Bride and the monster look fantastic!! Alot of new goodness for us old fart modelers! 

Must buy:

The Bride and Monster...WoooHooo..... Pre-ordered at Cult's
The Munster House Thank you....Thank you....Thank you.... Moebius!!!!!!!
The Creature and Julie Adams...Woohooo again...
2 Pegasus Great Whites. One for each Head!
8 Window Seaview...Pre-ordered at Cult's

I got to go to work or I'd keep rambling on......

WooooHoooo......:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Phibes

gaetan said:


> Hello Bill
> 
> Could you give us an idea of size and scale of the two sharks(one with the diver in the cage and the other one with the mouth wide open or is it the same kit with interchangeable heads)?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pics, Gaétan:thumbsup:


It's the same kit with interchangeable heads. If I remember correctly, the shark is about 12 inches long, maybe a little longer.

Bill harrison


----------



## 1bluegtx

News over at culttvman has Atlantis announced the aurora blackbeard.

Pegasus has some awesome kits coming out,also announced a 1/8 tarzan kit with lion.

BRIAN


----------



## Solium

Some additional news from Cult:

"Pegasus Hobbies also announced a new *1:8 scale Tarzan kit *that will include a lion. They are also producing a couple new dinosaur kits – a *Triceratops* and *T-Rex,* both in 1:32 scale"

culttvman.com


----------



## ClubTepes

Did Moebius announce any new BSG stuff?

A Raptor perhaps????


----------



## Phibes

There was so much at the show, I could only remember part of it.  Pegasus did announce a series of models based on T2. There will be hunter killers and poseable Terminator endoskeletons. The scale will be 1/32 or 1/35. As I said, it's hard to remember.

Bill Harrison


----------



## nautilusnut

Stunning kits! The styrene kits are giving resin a run for the money! I'm especially excited about DRAGONSLAYER! Gotta have the Nautilus, Frank n Bride", Verimthrax and Creature fur sure!


----------



## Disco58

Phibes said:


> It's the same kit with interchangeable heads. If I remember correctly, the shark is about 12 inches long, maybe a little longer.
> 
> Bill harrison


The problem I see with the sharks (if those are the same kit/different heads) is that the one with the diver and cage is a Bull (given the head shape and fin structure), and the open mouth beastie is a Great White. I'd rather not have an encounter with either :freakI'd go with the White, given a choice), but there _are_ major differences. The last encounter I had with a shark was in the Philipines in '85, and it didn't leave me with a case of the warm fuzzies.


----------



## Dr. Brad

I wonder if the Rex and Triceratops will be more realistic or done in a Prehistoric Scenes style. I hope they're more realistic....


----------



## DarthForge

Disco58 said:


> The problem I see with the sharks (if those are the same kit/different heads) is that the one with the diver and cage is a Bull (given the head shape and fin structure), and the open mouth beastie is a Great White. I'd rather not have an encounter with either :freakI'd go with the White, given a choice), but there _are_ major differences. The last encounter I had with a shark was in the Philipines in '85, and it didn't leave me with a case of the warm fuzzies.


Heads not blunt enough for a bull, it's a white just a bad angle on the
photo.


----------



## SUNGOD

nautilusnut said:


> Stunning kits! The styrene kits are giving resin a run for the money! I'm especially excited about DRAGONSLAYER! Gotta have the Nautilus, Frank n Bride", Verimthrax and Creature fur sure!




Unfortunately the Pegasus kits such as the shark and dragon will probably be vinyl and not styrene.

I look forward to the Skipjack, Nautilus and Creature though.


----------



## kenlee

Phibes said:


> I'm not sure of the scale, but the Nautilus prototype was about 14 inches long. it will come with alternate sets of windows for viewing a detailed interior. The big subs are the Seaview and the Skipjack, both around 3 feet long.
> 
> Bill Harrison


!4 inches is a good size since I have limited space, of all kits from Pegasus, this is the one I am most stoked about.


----------



## Solium

Dr. Brad said:


> I wonder if the Rex and Triceratops will be more realistic or done in a Prehistoric Scenes style. I hope they're more realistic....


Based on their other figure sculpts my guess would be more realistic. I am sure they know another company will be producing new PS style dino's.


----------



## Dr. Brad

Solium said:


> Based on their other figure sculpts my guess would be more realistic. I am sure they know another company will be producing new PS style dino's.


Good point! Here's hoping. It would be nice if they were doing dinos that were a little less common, but I understand why they'd pick two of the best known - and if they make them, I will buy them!


----------



## Wbnemo1

ohh man! who did the Vermithrax sculpt, there's a must have for me there...got all the other Vermithrax pieces, gotta have this....and of course the Nautilus as well..:wave:

Will


----------



## razorwyre1

WOW... just WOW

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to the new golden age of figure modeling.


----------



## John P

SUNGOD said:


> Unfortunately the Pegasus kits such as the shark and dragon will probably be vinyl and not styrene.


I don't see why that would be unfortunate. I've built plenty of vinyl kits.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Did anyone get a pic or see the Bela Deluxe kit with additonal victim there? I don't know how far out this version will be...

MMM


----------



## falcondesigns

JamesInNC said:


> Outstanding! Really like Frank-n-bride. I would like to see a larger base for the creature.
> 
> And anyone know what scale/size the Nautilous is? It looks huge.
> 
> James


1/144 If I remember correctly


----------



## mcdougall

Mcdee


----------



## zike

The could market that Skipjack class kit as the "Polidor". The Polidor was featured in one of the episodes of Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea. It was a Skipjack.


----------



## Solium

I see some improvement with Pegasus's figure sculpts this time around. 

If I had one constructive criticism on the WOTW and Relic figure kits it would be that they are rather static, looking straight forward kind of poses. (though the details are exceptional)

The Great White and Dragon sculpt top their previous efforts IMHO. :thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon

I love the Pegasus Vermithrax! They are also doing one of my Grail Kits, the Ariel Hunter/Killer! Long live Pegasus!


----------



## Aurora-brat

zike said:


> The could market that Skipjack class kit as the "Polidor". The Polidor was featured in one of the episodes of Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea. It was a Skipjack.


Unfortunately they didn't do it in the same scale as the Seaview, the Skipjack is 1/72 and the Seaview 1/128.


----------



## Ductapeforever

As a retired member of the naval submarine community,I'm thrilled to see a decent sized nuke sub for a change. More please.....


----------



## SUNGOD

John P said:


> I don't see why that would be unfortunate. I've built plenty of vinyl kits.


Well, some of us like and prefer styrene figure kits. There's a whole different feel to styrene kits than vinyl ones.


----------



## SUNGOD

Ductapeforever said:


> As a retired member of the naval submarine community,I'm thrilled to see a decent sized nuke sub for a change. More please.....




Me too! It's great to see some plastic kit manufacturer taking nuke subs seriously. There's some nice smaller kits about but I think the largest nuke sub done in plastic is Trumpeters 1/144 Seawolf.


----------



## SUNGOD

Aurora-brat said:


> Unfortunately they didn't do it in the same scale as the Seaview, the Skipjack is 1/72 and the Seaview 1/128.




Hopefully 1/72 will mean more detail. Maybe they'll release a 1/128 version too seeing as they've done smaller versions of their 1/128 Seaview as well.


----------



## kazzer

You'd like more photos of the Moebius Skipjack?

Here's my slideshow on caswellsubs at youtube.com






and in action

http://youtu.be/4qZAU0lO2LY


----------



## SUNGOD

I'm a bit confused now. Kazzer...is the actual Moebius kit in any of those photo's you've provided, or is that just the masters being made?

Is the kit going to be a plastic kit or a fibreglass kit for radio control?


----------



## kazzer

Most of what you see is Mr. Merriman reworking the plastic trial run models. They generate a plastic model in a 3d printer, send it to David to check over for the details. He then modifies/alters this and returns the model, duly marked up. This 3D plastic model is mainly what you see here

The original prototype was fiberglass, but subsequently they will be injection molded plastic models. This will dramatically reduce the price, and although I'm not privy to final pricing yet, I'd suggest it would be similar to the Moebius Seaview - say $125 give or take.

This model has been specifically designed to accept D&E Sub-drivers
There will be a special fittings kit comprising of parts such as a metal prop, dive planes, sub-driver saddles and more.


----------



## SUNGOD

kazzer said:


> Most of what you see is Mr. Merriman reworking the plastic trial run models. They generate a plastic model in a 3d printer, send it to David to check over for the details. He then modifies/alters this and returns the model, duly marked up. This 3D plastic model is mainly what you see here
> 
> The original prototype was fiberglass, but subsequently they will be injection molded plastic models. This will dramatically reduce the price, and although I'm not privy to final pricing yet, I'd suggest it would be similar to the Moebius Seaview - say $125 give or take.
> 
> This model has been specifically designed to accept D&E Sub-drivers
> There will be a special fittings kit comprising of parts such as a metal prop, dive planes, sub-driver saddles and more.



Great...I was hoping it would be injection plastic. Do you know if there'll be any interior detail?


----------



## apls

Jeff Yeager has done it again, as the go to guy for sculpts. The Bride of Frankenstein is "HOT AND HEAVY".


----------



## deadmanincfan

apls said:


> Jeff Yeager has done it again, as the go to guy for sculpts. The Bride of Frankenstein is "HOT AND HEAVY".


...I see I'm not the only one watching Seinfeld reruns...


----------



## mcdougall

These kits absolutely Blow my Mind:freak:
....1313 Mockingbird Lane is insane!!!
I wonder if it will have movable Ghosts as did the Addams Family Haunted House?
...Forget Gold, Silver or Platinum....
I think we are in the Diamond age of Models:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Dazed

Don't know about anybody else, but I'm glad to see the Multiple Ripleys Believe it or not series re-issued. Wanted those for a while but originals are pricey.
Lots of great kits announced so far.....


----------



## HabuHunter32

mcdougall said:


> These kits absolutely Blow my Mind:freak:
> ....1313 Mockingbird Lane is insane!!!
> I wonder if it will have movable Ghosts as did the Addams Family Haunted House?
> ...Forget Gold, Silver or Platinum....
> I think we are in the Diamond age of Models:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Yea....what he said!!! Finally a Munsters House in styrene! Life is good! :wave:


----------



## Zathros

*Id like to see Frank repop the MOM Wolfman.*


----------



## rkoenn

I just got home from a day trip and it appears that Steve Iverson (CultTVMan) posted on his Facebook page a picture from Moebius's booth showing that Frank also is going to be doing something with Mars Attacks in model form as well. Let the good times continue to roll! I actually was bidding on a Screamin Mars Attacks figure today so I'm glad I lost.

Bob K.


----------



## SUNGOD

rkoenn said:


> I just got home from a day trip and it appears that Steve Iverson (CultTVMan) posted on his Facebook page a picture from Moebius's booth showing that Frank also is going to be doing something with Mars Attacks in model form as well. Let the good times continue to roll! I actually was bidding on a Screamin Mars Attacks figure today so I'm glad I lost.
> 
> Bob K.




I can't see any photo of the Moebius booth on there?


----------



## djnick66

SUNGOD said:


> I can't see any photo of the Moebius booth on there?


its on his modeling site not his shop site... lots of cool stuff.


----------



## derric1968

Holy guacamole! It's true! Here's the link to Steve's Facebook page:

http://www.facebook.com/CultTVman

For those of you who refuse to use Facebook, it's a photo of a placard on Moebius' table. It shows some MARS ATTACKS! art and trading cards with the following text:



> *MARS ATTACKS
> 50 Years of Mayhem*
> 
> *The Invasion Begins… Again!*
> 
> Moebius celebrates the 50th Anniversary of MARS ATTACKS with the first ever official styrene kit based on the legendary trading card series.
> 
> Invading the shelves of hobby shops everywhere in 2012!


So, it's sounds like only one kit planned at this point, but the best news is that it's based on the trading cards and not the movie. Yahoo!


----------



## jbond

I think I will be getting just about everything...especially excited about Vermithrax and the Great White, two holy grail model subjects--and the Skipjack. The Aurora model was one of the very first I ever owned and I love the idea of a huge nuke sub kit like this. I would still love for Frank to put out another one down the line in 1/128 to go with the Seaview...


----------



## ClubTepes

jbond said:


> I think I will be getting just about everything...especially excited about Vermithrax and the Great White, two holy grail model subjects--and the Skipjack. The Aurora model was one of the very first I ever owned and I love the idea of a huge nuke sub kit like this. I would still love for Frank to put out another one down the line in 1/128 to go with the Seaview...


How about 1/144 so its in scale with 99% percent of the OTHER submarine kits out there.

The fact they made the Seaview 1/128 is just really sad.


----------



## spock62

ClubTepes said:


> How about 1/144 so its in scale with 99% percent of the OTHER submarine kits out there.
> 
> The fact they made the Seaview 1/128 is just really sad.


Couldn't agree more. Seems like their going after the RC market with the Skipjack kit, but are there THAT many RC submarine guys that would buy it? For the rest of us who make static models, 1/144 would have been the way to go. 

For me, a 1/72 Skipjack is not on my wish list, but a large scale Disney Nautilus or Spindrift would have fit the bill nicely!


----------



## ClubTepes

Phibes said:


> There was so much at the show, I could only remember part of it.  Pegasus did announce a series of models based on T2. There will be hunter killers and poseable Terminator endoskeletons. The scale will be 1/32 or 1/35. As I said, it's hard to remember.
> 
> Bill Harrison


I went to the show on Friday.

The T2 stuff will be in 1/35 scale.
This is great since modelers will be able to use the whole world of 1/35 armor figures for making dioramas.
The possibilities here are endless.

Moebius does have a BSG kit in the works.
But its not what I was hoping for.

Vermathax is simply AMAZING and based on the figure, looks to be about 1/32 or 1/35.
I hope they will do a flying version someday.

Revell's TIE fighter is not that bad, but on the plus side, looks to be 1/35 scale, so now people can finally model Vader's TIE X-1 in formation with his two wingmen.

R2 besides the incredible 1/350 TOS E, is releasing the Romulan Warbird with window decals. This really helps the scale of the subject.


----------



## mcdougall

HabuHunter32 said:


> Finally a Munsters House in styrene! Life is good! :wave:


Yeah, I know it's been used over the years on other tv/movie productions, but now it is about to be issued as a styrene model kit like the Addams Family Haunted House and the Psycho House (Bates Mansion) and I was wondering if,like the Addams House, it may have articulating Ghosts you can move to windows/out doors etc...That would be cooool... but above all... the replication of the Munsters House is a Grail kit of mine, with or without Ghosts. Can't wait for more details !!

















Mcdee


----------



## Solium

ClubTepes said:


> Moebius does have a BSG kit in the works.
> But its not what I was hoping for.


Which is????


----------



## Just Plain Al

ClubTepes said:


> Moebius does have a BSG kit in the works.
> But its not what I was hoping for.


What a tease!!! Are you related to my ex-wife? :tongue:


----------



## rkoenn

I agree Denis completely. The Munsters House may be the kit I am most interested in although they all look to be great. What I am wondering is will they do the wall and the grounds, at least to a limited extent, or will it just be the house. I wouldn't mind paying for the extras as they really set the mood. Without at least the wall it will be simply a stand alone house. But I'll take whatever as I know it will be good.

Bob K.


----------



## SUNGOD

djnick66 said:


> its on his modeling site not his shop site... lots of cool stuff.


Afraid I still can't see any photo on the site either. A Mars Attacks kit could be nice though. :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66

SUNGOD said:


> Afraid I still can't see any photo on the site either. A Mars Attacks kit could be nice though. :thumbsup:


http://culttvman.com/main/?p=18803


----------



## rkoenn

The Mars Attacks thing is a single picture on Steve's personal Facebook page. See if this link works for anyone interested:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....136416716076.139393.698966076&type=1&theater

Bob K.


----------



## ClubTepes

Solium said:


> Which is????



Not what I was hoping for.

:devil:


----------



## Solium

ClubTepes said:


> Not what I was hoping for.
> 
> :devil:


Tease! LOL Other than the Mark II I haven't been interested in the other BSG subjects thus far. So this might bode well for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Solium

rkoenn said:


> The Mars Attacks thing is a single picture on Steve's personal Facebook page. See if this link works for anyone interested:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....136416716076.139393.698966076&type=1&theater
> 
> Bob K.



Well this is certainly a surprise subject coming from Moebius. Wonder what they will release? Burning cattle or disintegrating family pet? Seriously, this could lead to some interesting kit ideas.


----------



## SUNGOD

rkoenn said:


> The Mars Attacks thing is a single picture on Steve's personal Facebook page. See if this link works for anyone interested:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....136416716076.139393.698966076&type=1&theater
> 
> Bob K.




Got it now thanks. Knowing Moebius it'll be a scene involving a woman.


----------



## BatToys

For me the coolest kit at iHobby was the 1/350 Enterprise from Round 2. Very impressive in person.

I hope Pegasus new Tarzan kit is based on one of the Tarzan actors like Gordon Scott or Weismuller rather than a generic Tarzan. I like they are making kits of old tv shows and hope they acquire the rights to Sheena.

Their Nautilus sub is nice.

Jeff Yagyer is a fantastic sculptor. The Bride and Frankenstein holding hands would also make a nice Hallmark Valentine's Day statue.

I got my Batmobile model kit box signed by Tom Lowe. Round 2 is really nice toward their customers.


----------



## John P

I thought Atlantis was doing the Tarzan? In which case it would probably be a repop of the Aurora kit.


----------



## rhinooctopus

*Mars Attacks*



Solium said:


> Well this is certainly a surprise subject coming from Moebius. Wonder what they will release? Burning cattle or disintegrating family pet? Seriously, this could lead to some interesting kit ideas.


Personally, I'd like to see (from the original card series) the scene on card #50...Smashing The Enemy. Get out your card sets you aliens and see which one I mean.

Phil


----------



## Solium

rhinooctopus said:


> Personally, I'd like to see (from the original card series) the scene on card #50...Smashing The Enemy. Get out your card sets you aliens and see which one I mean.
> 
> Phil


Had these in the 70's, but they are long since gone.  
I think my favorite would have to be their WOTW like tripod death machine.

Edit: Found it in a Google image search, card 32, Robot Terror!


----------



## geoffdude

BatToys said:


> I got my Batmobile model kit box signed by Tom Lowe. Round 2 is really nice toward their customers.


Nice to be treated like that. Tom Lowe is a good guy... and has always ran good companies, that treat/ed customers well. I remember fondly the Polar Lights forum, and the great exchanges there. Too bad it gone, place hasn't been the same since.


----------



## Mitchellmania

Awesome stuff coming out, and Mars Attacks?!! WHoooohooooo!!


----------



## SUNGOD

It'll be interesting to see a Mars Attacks kit in styrene.


----------



## djnick66

John P said:


> I thought Atlantis was doing the Tarzan? In which case it would probably be a repop of the Aurora kit.


Its Pegasus and according to Mega he is standing with a Lion standing next to him


----------



## derric1968

Hey guys, CultTVman has posted a couple of late announcements from Moebius. War Machine from Iron Man 2 and Battlestar Pegasus! Me likey! :thumbsup:

He also said that Moebius has more surprises in the works. That guy is such a tease!


----------



## Hunch

Frank is a model producing MACHINE! Realy happy about all the geat kits in the pipeline!


----------



## flyingfrets

djnick66 said:


> Its Pegasus and according to Mega he is standing with a Lion standing next to him


IIRC, Aurora's had Tarzan standing (beating his chest?) with his foot on a dead lion. Maybe a little confusion there?


----------



## Solium

derric1968 said:


> Hey guys, CultTVman has posted a couple of late announcements from Moebius. War Machine from Iron Man 2 and Battlestar Pegasus! Me likey! :thumbsup:
> 
> He also said that Moebius has more surprises in the works. That guy is such a tease!


Happy about the Pegasus. Wonder if Moebius will aquire the TOS license as well? 

I also see the "Robot Terror" card from Mars Attacks on their poster. Chances of "Robot Terror" being the subject for their styrene kit just gone up! :thumbsup:


----------



## derric1968

Solium said:


> I also see the "Robot Terror" card from Mars Attacks on their poster. Chances of "Robot Terror" being the subject for their styrene kit just gone up!


Well, the poster also has "The Invasion Begins", "A Soldier Fights Back", and "Prize Captive" cards, so I'd say the jury is still out. Cult's description is simply "figure based on the cards series." 

My money is on it being a Martian figure. I mean, the Martians are so iconic, with their art deco/space age/pulp SciFi green space suits with contrasting red backpacks/tanks, skull head with over sized brains, and ray guns in hand.


----------



## veedubb67

derric1968 said:


> My money is on it being a Martian figure. I mean, the Martians are so iconic, with their art deco/space age/pulp SciFi green space suits with contrasting red backpacks/tanks, skull head with over sized brains, and ray guns in hand.


You are correct.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## rkoenn

veedubb67 said:


> You are correct.
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


Is that response an educated guess or from under the table knowledge??? I'd like to see the Martian as the first model based on the cards, that would be too cool.

Bob K.


----------



## Solium

derric1968 said:


> Well, the poster also has "The Invasion Begins", "A Soldier Fights Back", and "Prize Captive" cards, so I'd say the jury is still out. Cult's description is simply "figure based on the cards series."
> 
> My money is on it being a Martian figure. I mean, the Martians are so iconic, with their art deco/space age/pulp SciFi green space suits with contrasting red backpacks/tanks, skull head with over sized brains, and ray guns in hand.


Can't disagree. If they only do one kit, a basic Martian figure will be it.


----------



## Xenodyssey

Culttvman has new photos up on his website including the proposed box cover for tarzan and the lion. If the scupt matches the art I'll be in for one.


----------



## veedubb67

rkoenn said:


> Is that response an educated guess or from under the table knowledge??? I'd like to see the Martian as the first model based on the cards, that would be too cool.
> 
> Bob K.


It's based upon a conversation with Frank at iHobby. Although nothing is finalized, he wants to do the Martian figure first.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Trek Ace

I just hope that Moebius stays away from the giant bugs. I never really cared for that part of the card series.


----------



## djnick66

flyingfrets said:


> IIRC, Aurora's had Tarzan standing (beating his chest?) with his foot on a dead lion. Maybe a little confusion there?


whats confusing? its an all new kit by Pegasus... not an Aurora repop by Atlantis as was supposed.


----------



## John P

I could pose it next to my Aurora Tarzan - but talk about sending mixed messages!
http://www.inpayne.com/models/tarzan-a1.html


----------



## fortress

spock62 said:


> Couldn't agree more. Seems like their going after the RC market with the Skipjack kit, but are there THAT many RC submarine guys that would buy it? For the rest of us who make static models, 1/144 would have been the way to go.
> 
> For me, a 1/72 Skipjack is not on my wish list, but a large scale Disney Nautilus or Spindrift would have fit the bill nicely!


With you on those 2 suggestions spock62 alas Walt Disney may
give Moby a little trouble with the licensing end of that deal and as far
a 1/35 Spindy goes.....man just leave that one alone, they don't want to 
do it, it's too pricey, they don't want to hear about it, heck I was shocked
that they released the mini-Spindrift kit, so as far as the subject goes I am
hoping somebody like Crow's Nest Models may take a crack at it, his
FV Proteus is a real beauty and worth every cent!

On the flip side Moebius may be really getting to be more well rounded as a
company, I think that the Skipjack is a great choice for 2012, really dig the 
size of the kit, also has some cool monster kits coming out as well.

I would love for them to add a USS Nautilus 571 , SEAQUEST DSV, the
U96 German U-boat from Das Boat, and the Neptune DSV from the Neptune Factor
in those large scales for 2013 and beyond. That would be quite a sight.

Looking forward to further announcements from them in the coming
month's



fortress:wave:


----------



## SUNGOD

Solium said:


> Can't disagree. If they only do one kit, a basic Martian figure will be it.




I suppose the Martians themselves *are* the most reconisible thing about MA so it would seem logical.

I can't see many but what's the differences between the movie Martians and the card ones?


----------



## Solium

SUNGOD said:


> I suppose the Martians themselves *are* the most reconisible thing about MA so it would seem logical.
> 
> I can't see many but what's the differences between the movie Martians and the card ones?


Licensing fees?


----------



## SUNGOD

Solium said:


> Licensing fees?




That's a good point.....but I wonder if they'd have to pay fees to Topps instead? 

Unless their fees would be much cheaper than the movie rights of course.


----------



## SUNGOD

The Martians in the old Screamin kits were a lot taller than the Burton Martians....

http://www.gremlins.com/mmp3/img1004.jpg

so I don't know if they are in the cards as well.


----------

